# Frog unable to open mouth



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes, I read the "short tounge syndrome" article. My frog has been eating well since I got him. In the last few days he's started to look thin. I believe he's 4-5 months out of the water. Azureus. He actively goes after the ff's. But, he either can't open his mouth, or when it opens, he can't get the flies. I'm worried to death. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I've been down this road, unfortunately with poor results. If this happens to me again, I will replace my supplements and begin force feeding after 1 week.

What are your supplments and supplement schedule?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

What short tongue article are you referring to??

Ed


----------

